# What is the purpose of doing all these steps?



## Mandy4610 (Aug 27, 2009)

So in skincare we have:

Cleansers
Toners
Exfoliators
Masks
Peels

The cleanser is a given, but what is the purpose of the rest of it?
It is all necessary?
Do you do them all, or just a combination?
What products do you use for each category?

Just trying to understand what they all do, so I can create a skincare regimen.

Thanks


----------



## RedRibbon (Aug 27, 2009)

Here's what I use mine for though I'm no expert 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Cleansers: I have a foam off cleanser and an oily solid cleanser.  I use the foam off to get rid of any dirt on my face and makeup stuff.  The oily one is used to keep the greasies at bay but foam off does the same.


Toners: I don't use toners as they strip my skin and then it goes into oil production overload.  I assume it's just to clean your skin a bit deeper than the cleanser, that's what I've always been told by people on the Clinique counter.

Exfoliators: I use this to get rid of the top layer of skin so to speak, it clears the "dirt" off and gives me radiant skin.  They also help regulate my the amount of sebum my skin makes, I aim to use it once a week but I realistically use it once every two weeks.


Masks: I have masks which peel off, I assume they aren't the same as you meant for peels.  Masks do a lot depending on what you want them for, I use them for deep pore cleaning and you guessed it, oil reduction.  I have one which peels off and one which regulates oil, gets dry and then you wash it off.


Hope that helps


----------



## Strawberrymold (Aug 27, 2009)

Cleanser: Remove makeup and extra dirt and oil from the skin.

Toners: A good toner is simply designed to restore the skins PH balance, however a lot of the cheepy ones out there just strip the skin of all it's acids instead. Most high quality cleansers will restore PH balance so unless you really want the extra step, they are not really needed.

Exfoliators: Dissolve dead skin cells and help to revel new and softer ones. 

Peels: These really do the same thing that an Exfoliators do, just in a different way. Peels usually contain fruit enzymes or AHA's that will eat up all the dead skin cells. They are usually much more concentrated though so you would use one once a week at the most.

Masks: Masks can do a whole bunch of things. It depends on the type of mask you get. There are sulfur and clay masks that help get rid off excess sebum, moisture masks that help plump up the skin and restore the lipid barrier, Anti aging masks that help to firm and tone the skin... the list goes on.

What type of skin do you have? Oily, dry, combo?

You also didn't mention a moisturizer as a step... even if your oily this is still important. I would get a good cleanser, a good moisturizer, and either a exfoliating wash or a mask depending on how often you want to exfoliate.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Sar (Aug 27, 2009)

When I went for a skin consultation the woman told me that toners dont actually do anything for your skin. Obviously they dont harm you so if you like the way they feel or whatever then use them but there isnt much point. You need a good cleanser (ones that contain aha are meant to be best, mine does and when I put it on it tingles a little but it makes my skin so soft!) And a good moisturiser for your skin type. Also a good suncream is the biggest anti aging thing you could do for your skin.. I am young and dont have wrinkles, I dont bother with putting suncream on my body or w.e but I wear suncream on my face everyday. And moisturisers that contain an spf dont count lol xx


----------



## sunshine16 (Aug 27, 2009)

Completley agree with Sar, all the expensive anti-aging products in the world can't retain your youth like sunscreen can.
I'm only young but so conscious of always wearing a decent SPF, definite must!


----------



## mariserinb (May 5, 2010)

perhaps toner does nothing for some skin types, but for me i have had a different experience.  i use dior mattifying toner in the morning and night on my t-zone (where i get oily) and have noticed a marked difference in how greasy it gets (read: not at all).  so i really think it is different for everyone.


----------



## RedRibbon (May 29, 2010)

Re. toners, I said I didn't use one but I have found one I like and it is cheap.  Usually I find that they are too alcoholic and they sting me BUT I've found one that is gentle yet keeps my skin under control.  It's by Boots and it's called Skin Tonic.  I know you can get it in the US because I saw it on Musings of Muse's blog.  It's the vintage range from Boots which is called Boots Original Beauty Formula.


----------



## marusia (May 29, 2010)

Cleansers-To clean. 
Toners-It cleans even deeper after cleanser. It helps balance the PH in your skin, opens pores, detox, etc. I use Lancome Confort Tonique for my super dry skin. You don't HAVE to have a toner if you're trying to save money.
Exfoliators-It's like a cleanser that removes dead skin. Everybody needs a good exfoliator. I've tried every type, super cheap to super expensive. My favorite is St. Ives Apricot scrub. It does better than $30 exfoliators, and it's only about 3 bucks at any drug store. It gives your face the "glow" because your fresh skin is exposed.
Masks-There are several types of masks, some for drying acne, some for hydration, soaking up oil, etc. I use Lancome's Hydra masque. It's for dry skin, I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it. It really plumps my face back from dryness.
Peels-No thanks. Peels are too much for most people. It's a more abrasive way to try and fix solutions. Unless you have some major issues with your skin, I'd advise from using them. Also, if they aren't at least "uncomfortable", they aren't working.


----------



## LC (May 29, 2010)

Not only do toners restore your skin's natural PH balance, but it also makes the skin more accepting of products your about to put on it. Think of a sponge, it soaks up more when it's already slightly damp than when it's bone dry. when you come across a "toner" that has alcohol in it and feels like it strips your skin, it is then an astringent.

an exfoliator will remove the dead skin cells. it makes your skin look more rejuvenated and less dull

there are masks that do anything and everything. it depends on which kind you get, but popular masks are ones that will pump up your skin's moisture, anti aging masks, oil control masks, etc. and they really do work.

a peel takes the place of an exfoliator. a peel is removing a layer of dead skin cells, it just does it in a different way. there are really gentle peels that you can use 3 times a week, and there are the more notorious chemical peels that are super harsh


----------

